# Puppy cut



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

After a horrible de-matting session this weekend, two ticks and a run in with a sticker bush last night, Jake is getting a puppy cut tomorrow from a real groomer. Well as close to a puppy cut as I can stand. 
We are going away this weekend and I don't want to have to spend the whole time washing, drying and combing him. I am a little sad because this is the longest I have been able to grow him out but as we all know it will grow back.
It was funny because she actually siad to me "I was wondering what happened to Jake because we have not seen him" and I said Oh well I have been grooming him myself. I actually heard the intake of air. She is expecting a disaster i know it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He will look lovely.. A puppy cut is a good look!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see fluffy Jake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Can't wait to see fluffy Jake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haha he us going to be naked Jake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Haha he us going to be naked Jake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Hehe. Then a fuzzy Jake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Haha he us going to be naked Jake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe Jake will need a fig leaf as part of his Halloween costume 
Or maybe he should just go as Michael Angelo's David


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures I bet he will look adorable with a puppy cut


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

As long as he is comfortable
I don't care. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake will look gorgeous whatever, he has the best cutest face.
Have a fabulous romantic break & happy anniversary (I know it's sometime around here!) 
Hope you get to see some fabulous colourful fall scenery - and we'd all like to see pics of it too x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Jake will look gorgeous whatever, he has the best cutest face.
> Have a fabulous romantic break & happy anniversary (I know it's sometime around here!)
> Hope you get to see some fabulous colourful fall scenery - and we'd all like to see pics of it too x


Thanks. It is the 20th. We are leaving Friday morning. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have a great time at teh cabin - we'll miss you on here while you are gone- but I'm already looking forward to the photo post when you get back


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Jake - he looks so sweet - and he has TOES, that was what I noticed first.
I bet he feels lovely


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh jake look at you in your halloween bandana - scrumptious pumpkin! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just love him like this I think he is way cuter this way!! Makes him look like a baby


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe so cute, what a handsome fella he is, I just love his silver colouring


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He looks great!! And a halloween bandanna too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> He looks great!! And a halloween bandanna too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know I yanked it off the second I got home.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Definitely fuzzy. I just want to cuddle and pet him. Looks fantastic.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Jake you're like a baby again.. Especially in the 3rd pic!

Donna he looks like a beautiful boy as always!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Jake looks fab....all puppy like again 

His coat looks sooo velvety 

Hope you Have a fab time away

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> His coat looks sooo velvety


_*Velvety*_...that's the EXACT word I was just about to use too! He is just too sweet, he always looks like a sweet little old man to me (in the most adorable way possible I must add.)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, little velveteen Jake, how lovely. Kept his face good too


----------

